# Brakes making "ticking" noise...



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Recently I noticed my brakes making a slight "ticking" or "clicking" noise that decreases in frequency as I slow to a stop. I only hear it (and feel it through the brake pedal as well) when I am braking as opposed to coasting to a stop. The last time I ignored a little noise from the brakes I ended up having to replace 4 calipers and two discs(Honda CRX). I am planning on getting some suspension work in the next few weeks and I will have my mechanic look at it then. In the meantime should I worry about this? I don't want to be driving around with a compromised braking system. Any thoughts?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I believe that is the wear indicators in your pads letting you know they are getting low. How is your braking? Does it feel ok, or bad? Either way, be prepared to do a brake job.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

could be bearings.


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> I believe that is the wear indicators in your pads letting you know they are getting low. How is your braking? Does it feel ok, or bad? Either way, be prepared to do a brake job.


Can't complain, there's no fade and I don't have to floor the pedal or anything. Could be my imagination but I think they pulse a little. I thought they would squeek if they get low. I bought the car recently and I never asked the owner about the brakes (it's only got 78000 kms on it). And if it's bearings, is that pretty bad? I've thought about a brake upgrade so maybe this is a good opportunity. Guess I'll find out in a couple weeks.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

knock_it_off_hudson said:


> Recently I noticed my brakes making a slight "ticking" or "clicking" noise that decreases in frequency as I slow to a stop. I only hear it (and feel it through the brake pedal as well) when I am braking as opposed to coasting to a stop. The last time I ignored a little noise from the brakes I ended up having to replace 4 calipers and two discs(Honda CRX). I am planning on getting some suspension work in the next few weeks and I will have my mechanic look at it then. In the meantime should I worry about this? I don't want to be driving around with a compromised braking system. Any thoughts?


Do you have rear drum brakes? 
Is the ticking is around 20 to 30 mph ? 
My rear drums tick or creak, and its common problem. 
Good Luck finding your problem......


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Turns out it was good old wear and tear in the front(10 and 15 percent). Silly me. Rear drums could use some machining but going to disc this summer so who cares.


----------

